
Game Boy emulator for TempleOS - tsheikhs
https://github.com/tramplersheikhs/cherub
======
kakarot
You're doing the lord's work, son. Literally.

------
xupybd
What's it like to code in this environment?

~~~
neuromantik8086
Divine

